# ملفات تدريبية في gis للدكتور جمعة داوود



## محمد حسام العاني (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أقدم لكم بعض الملفات التدريبية للدكتور جمعة داوود جزاه الله عنا كل خير 
كما أدعو دكتور جمعة زاده الله علماً للمشاركة وإتحاف هذا القسم من هذا الملتقى الحبيب


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بك.
مشاركة رائعة جدا.


----------



## تيم11 (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## سارة المهندسة (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااا على المجهود الرائع جعله اللة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد فقير (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا وسدد خطاك ونفع بك الامة


----------



## سكفان (12 أغسطس 2010)

زور سوباس ماموستاى بةريز
شكرا جزيلا ايها الاستاذ العزيز


----------



## حارث البدراني (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء900 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخ محمد عالكتب المتميزة


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دموع الاحزان (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## فهمي احمد عبدالله (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور جمعه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## arefwadood (3 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## memo110 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً , جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ملفين فيديو يشرحان كيفية ايجاد أقصر مسار أو أقصر طريق بين نقطتين من خلال جزء تحليل الشبكات Network Analyst في برنامج Arc GIS :

الملف الاول (35 ميجا) لايجاد أقصر طريق:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Network%20Analysis%201.wmv

الملف الثاني (26 ميجا) لحل مشاكل الشبكة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Network%20Analysis%202.wmv

لا تنسونا من دعائكم بظاهر الغيب.


----------



## مختار مطر (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر دكتور جمعة ، سائلين المولى عز جل ان يتقبل جهدك بقدر ما نفعت به الدارسين .


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دحدوح (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و صاحب الكتب


----------



## diyyar (7 يناير 2012)

nice


----------



## هشام النجري (28 أكتوبر 2012)

كل التقدير والشكر على هذه الجهود


----------



## هشام النجري (28 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر والتقدير لهذه الجهود


----------



## صباح الكردي (27 نوفمبر 2012)

لك مني صباح الكردي جزيل الشكر والتقدير وأرجوا من الله ( عز وجل ) أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة , أخوكم صباح الكردي


----------



## husam_f (28 نوفمبر 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر ولكن عند تحميل الملف فان الخط غير مقروء بتاتا فما هي المشكلة
وشكرا


----------



## امحمد أحمد (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا أخ


----------



## المهندسه88 (7 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## جلال الجزائري 32 (11 يناير 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ogranci (12 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مكحول (8 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## Waddah shartouh (5 أغسطس 2013)

thank you


----------



## عبد الجليل احمد (8 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you


----------



## سالم المريمي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-musaab (22 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salehmali (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## حماده المدنى (14 مايو 2015)

نسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (18 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونتقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير للدكتور جمعه داوود اعزه الله وجعل هذا الجهد الرائع فى ميزان حسناته يوم الدين


----------

